# une belle-dame



## lzy

Bonjour.

Est-ce que le mot "belle-dame" avec un trait d'union indique une prostituée en jargon ordinaire? Si non, y a-t-il un autre mot avec la même essence, à part le trop direct 'prostituée'? Je cherche un euphémisme.

Merci d'avance et corrigez mes fautes s'il vous plaît!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pas à ma connaissance.
Un "euphémisme" assez commun est "(_dame / demoiselle_) de petite vertu", voire "péripatéticienne"...


----------



## JiPiJou

"Belle-de-nuit" aurait peut-être ce côté... fleur-bleue  que vous cherchez. Mais c'est aussi un peu démodé.

Je crois d'ailleurs que l'expression figure dans ce sens dans la partie "dictionnaire" de ce site.


----------



## lzy

Oui, j'ai trouvé le terme dans le dictionnaire de ce site mais j'étais peu sûre si beaucoup de personnes l'utilise comme ça.

"Péripatéticienne" et "belle-de-nuit" sont géniaux. Merci, vous deux!


----------



## snarkhunter

Je suppose que le terme "péripatéticienne" était à l'origine franchement ironique (si je me souviens bien, il s'appliquait au départ à l'école philosophique dont Aristote aura été le fondateur).


----------



## doinel

Il y a des dizaines de mot d'argot pour désigner une prostituée:
Une poule, une tapineuse, une grue, une turfeuse, une morue, une pépée... Mistonne se disait aussi mais c'est daté.


----------



## JiPiJou

En réalité, tout dépend du contexte dans lequel vous souhaitez utiliser ce mot. La presse parle généralement de prostituées ; c'est le vocable le plus "neutre". Il n'est pas vulgaire et n'a aucune référence moralisatrice : c'est celui qu'utilisent les sociologues. 

Le terme "péripatéticienne" est un peu humoristique dans la mesure où, en utilisant un mot particulièrement complexe, on montre qu'on cherche délibérément à employer un euphémisme (dans son école péripatéticienne, Aristote et ses disciples discutaient en allant et venant autour du Lyceum (peripatein = se promener autour). 

Votre suggestion de "belle-dame" laissait entendre que vous souhaitiez trouver quelque chose de plus délicat : d'où ma suggestion de "belle-de-nuit". Mais je reconnais que c'est un terme désuet, encore que Luis Buñuel l'a fait revivre avec son film "Belle-de-Jour" (mais c'était en 1967 !) où Catherine Deneuve joue une bourgeoise désoeuvrée qui, pour assouvir ses fantasmes, se prostitue... dans la journée (d'où le terme _jour _dans le titre par contraste avec l'expression _nuit_).

J'ai tendance à penser que le seul mot utilisable dans toutes les situations est "prostituée". Tous les autres ont une connotation comique, critique, vulgaire ou carrément grossière (ou faussement poétique) qui nécessite une très bonne maîtrise de la langue française pour savoir où et avec qui on peut les utiliser sans problème.

P.S. "_qui nécessite une très bonne maîtrise de la langue française pour savoir où et avec qui on peut les utiliser sans problème_."
N'y voyez surtout aucune critique à votre égard ; veuillez m'en excuser si j'en ai donné l'impression  car votre français est parfait.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

JiPiJou said:


> J'ai tendance à penser que le seul mot utilisable dans toutes les situations est "prostituée". Tous les autres ont une connotation comique, critique, vulgaire ou carrément grossière (ou faussement poétique) qui ...


_Hétaïre_ ou _courtisane _ne rentrent pour moi dans aucune de ces catégories...?


----------



## JiPiJou

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Hétaïre_ ou _courtisane _ne rentrent pour moi dans aucune de ces catégories...?



Vous avez raison ; je ne pensais qu'aux mots déjà mentionnés. 

"Hétaïre" a une certaine élégance, mais ça a quand même un côté Section du Louvre de peintures du XIXème siècle. Et "courtisane" fait un peu Dame aux Camélias

Ce que je veux dire est que tous ces mots sont connotés et que celui qui les utilise semble avoir une intention implicte en choisissant l'un plutôt que l'autre, à la différence de "prostituée".

Tout dépend donc de ce que *Izy *veut faire de ce mot.


----------



## pointvirgule

Personne n'a mentionné _fille de joie_. En voilà un euphémisme.


----------



## Marie3933

Il existe aussi _femme galante_ (mais un peu désuet).
Et récemment j'ai lu _marchande d'amour_.


----------



## tilt

J'ai entendu parler, parfois, des _infirmières du désir_, mais je ne crois pas que l'expression ait la moindre dimension idiomatique.

Ce qui me semble surtout évident, c'est que dans la société d'aujourd'hui, on n'utilise plus guère d'euphémisme pour parler des prostituées. Soit on en parle en essayant de garder une certaine neutralité morale et on emploie le mot _prostituée_s, soit on les désigne par des termes plus ou moins péjoratifs...


----------



## Nicomon

Marie3933 said:


> [...]
> Et récemment j'ai lu _marchande d'amour_.


 Et moi... _marchande de plaisir_.  

Dans la catégorie que j'appellerais « synonymes ou euphémismes à saveur poétique », Antidote suggère :  _fleur de macadam_.

Par ailleurs, je suis d'accord avec jijipou pour ce qui est de la neutralité du terme _prostituée. _


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> Dans la catégorie que j'appellerais « synonymes ou euphémismes à saveur poétique », Antidote suggère : _fleur de macadam_.


Oui... la chaussée semble une source d'inspiration.
_Fleur de bitume_, _fleur de trottoir_, et même _trottin_.


----------



## Nanon

tilt said:


> Ce qui me semble surtout évident, c'est que dans la société d'aujourd'hui, on n'utilise plus guère d'euphémisme pour parler des prostituées.


_Travailleur / travailleuse du sexe_, en "politiquement correct" ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

On parle aussi de quelqu'un qui fait le plus vieux métier du monde...


----------



## Bathsabee

Une catin... une cocotte (ce n'est pas une prostituée mais "une femme richement entretenue")
"Fille de joie" c'est quand même super, comme mot !


----------



## Barsac

Dans un domaine tout à fait différent, une belle-dame est un beau papillon, la Vanesse du chardon. Son nom anglais serait Painted Lady, mais je n'ai jamais entendu cela personnellement.


----------



## fromage gouda

Une racoleuse, une trottinette.   Ca va aussi ou c'est désuet ?


----------



## tilt

fromage gouda said:


> Une racoleuse, une trottinette.   Ca va aussi ou c'est désuet ?


Racoleuse, c'est plutôt péjoratif.
Trottinette, je ne l'avais jamais rencontré dans ce sens là, et je ne suis pas certain qu'on le comprendrait ne dehors d'un contexte très précis.


----------



## doinel

Oups: Monsieur se promenait avec sa trottinette. Ma foi, cela serait ambigu.
Comme dit plus haut KaRiNe_fr le plus vieux métier du monde a eu le temps de se trouver de nombreux qualificatifs.


----------

